# Rx 580 Freesync Monitor



## DerManos (5. November 2018)

Servus,

habe seit neuestem meine neue Grafikkarte die Rx580 von Power Cooler und bin echt zufrieden. Da Freesync Monitore ziemlich günstig sein sollen wollte ich mal fragen welcher den zZ optimal für mich wäre.


Der Prozessor ist ein Xeon e3 1230v3 und ich arbeite mit 8GB Arbeitsschpeicher.
Wie sieht das mit WQHD aus? Packt das die Grafikkarte bei Spielen wie Battlefield V auf hohen Details mit WQHD 144hz?
Kann mir da jemand was gute empfehlen? Budget hab ich nichts im Sinn kenne die Preise kaum aber wie weit komme ich mit 200-300 Euronen? Mit 1080p und 144hz wäre ich auch zufrieden. Mein alter Monitor war dumm gekauft.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (5. November 2018)

Wie groß darf der Monitor denn sein? 24"? 27"? 32"?

Ich denke nicht, dass dein Xeon die 144 fps liefert (das könntest du aber vorher ohne uns herausfinden). Die RX 580 ist in Kombination mit einem FreeSync Monitor eine gute Karte... grundsätzlich wirst du bei WQHD aber hier und da Abstriche machen müssen.


----------



## Tolotos66 (5. November 2018)

Sehe ich wie Kartoffel.
Habe auch ein Setup mit WQHD+580. Es gibt Games, da kann man mit sehr hohen Settings (R6S) arbeiten und andere (GR Wildlands), bei denen man runterregeln muß. Allerdings, wenn Dir 40-60FPS ausreichen, kann man da dann auch mit sehr hohen Einstellungen zocken 
Was mich noch eher stört, sind Deine nur 8GB RAM.
Gruß T.


----------



## DerManos (7. November 2018)

Mit 27" wäre ich sehr zufrieden. Der Monitor sollte halt die 144 liefern damit man später bei neuem Prozessor nicht erneuern muss. FullHD mach Probleme mit einem 27" Monitor oder nicht?


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2018)

DerManos schrieb:


> FullHD mach Probleme mit einem 27" Monitor oder nicht?


Probleme nicht aber das Bild ist dann nicht so schön wie bei 27" WQHD.


----------



## Kasaa (12. November 2018)

Servus,

ich würde mich gerne mal hier anschließen und mit einer Frage dazwischen grätschen 
Im Moment ich bin auch am überlegen meinen zweiten, schon in die Jahre gekommenen Monitor in den Wind zu schießen und meinen momentanen primären Monitor durch einen neuen zu ersetzen und den alten als zweite Anzeige weiter zu nutzen. Welche Monitore könntet Ihr mir so empfehlen? Budget würde ich jetzt mal so max 140,- in den Raum werfen.

Bis jetzt spiele ich auf einem Samsung SyncMaster P2450. 

Primär spiele ich Cs Go, Battlefield 1 und The Witcher 3. Ab und zu auch mal LoL, Rocket League usw. 

Von Monitoren habe ich so gar keine Ahnung  Aber wie es auch der TE schon meinte, wäre auch ich mit 144hz / 1080p zufrieden. Oder doch nur einen 122hz Monitor?! Die Einstellungen bei BF 1 sind bei mir auf Ultra. 
Würde mein System für BF V ausreichen um auf Ultra in 1080p spielbare Fps, zu erreichen? Wenn nicht, was würdet Ihr aufrüsten?

Edit: Irgendwie wird meine Signatur nicht eingeblendet :/ Deshalb liste ich hier mal mein System auf:

Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 4x 3.30GHz | ASRock Fatal1ty H87 Performance | Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A | 2x4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 | Sapphire RX 580 Nitro+ | Inter-Tech Combat Power CPM 750W | Samsung 840 Evo 120GB SSD & WD Red 2TB HDD | Thermaltake Armor Jr.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (12. November 2018)

Kurze Rede, langer Sinn: Der Samsung C24FG83/73 ist nach wie vor die beste Full-HD-Option https://geizhals.de/?cat=monlcd19wide&asd=on&asuch=24fg7


----------



## DerManos (14. November 2018)

AOC C27G1 27 Zoll

Wie sieht das mit dem aus? Gibt es gerade bei Media Markt für 300€ incl 160€ Headset. Da ich aus eigener Erfahrung wei das Gaming Headsets Schrott sind werde ich es wohl auch verkaufen.

// Is ja witzig der über mir hat ja den gleichen PC wie ich


----------



## Rolk (14. November 2018)

DerManos schrieb:


> AOC C27G1 27 Zoll
> 
> Wie sieht das mit dem aus? Gibt es gerade bei Media Markt für 300€ incl 160€ Headset. Da ich aus eigener Erfahrung wei das Gaming Headsets Schrott sind werde ich es wohl auch verkaufen.
> 
> // Is ja witzig der über mir hat ja den gleichen PC wie ich



Die Pixeldichte ist mit FullHD bei 27 Zoll halt nicht so toll, was auch für die Farbtiefe gilt.


----------



## 0ssi (15. November 2018)

Dürfte das gleiche Panel sein wie im Samsung C27FG70 aber die 250cd/m² hören sich etwas wenig an weil wenn man die 1ms Blur Reduction gegen Schlieren zuschaltet dann halbiert sich die Helligkeit.


----------



## JoM79 (15. November 2018)

235cd/m² ist die Hälfte von 350cd/m²?
Hab ich in Mathe nicht richtig aufgepasst?


----------



## 0ssi (16. November 2018)

Er hat 250cd/m²


----------



## JoM79 (16. November 2018)

Oh man, du fragst nicht mal wo die Werte herkommen und welcher Monitor gemeint ist.
Und 235 von 250 wäre noch viel weniger die Hälfte.


----------



## 0ssi (16. November 2018)

Es ging laut Threadverlauf um den AOC C27G1  der vom Hersteller mit 250cd/m² beworben wird und das finde ich wie gesagt etwas wenig weil Monitore mit Blur Reduction
normalerweise eine höhere Maximalhelligkeit haben um den Helligkeitsverlust der Blur Reduction zu kompensieren ... keine Ahnung was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist !?


----------

